# Making Vintage Aircraft In Wood



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

My wife purchased for me the book Making Vintage Aircraft in Wood by Joe B. Hicks. 








It is complete with plans for: Hot Air Baloon, The Wright flyer, Avery 504, Handley Page 0/400, Curtiss R-6, Naval Aircraft Factory F-5L, Spad S.VII, DH-4 Liberty Plane, Sopwith Camel, Royal Aircraft Factory SE-5A, Fokker DR. I Triplane, Dornier Flying Boat, Curtiss P-6 Hawk, Ford Tri-Motor, Boeing P-12, Curtiss F8C Helldiver, Bristol Bulldog, Douglas 0-46, Goodyear Zeppelin, Beowing P-26 Peashooter, Consolidated PBY-5A Catalina, Grumman J2F Duck, Swordfish,, B-17 Flying Fortress, Douglas c-47 Skytrain, Vought SB2U Vindicator, P-40 Warhawk, Ju 87 Stuka, Messerschmitt Bf 109, P-38 Lightning, P-39 Airacobra, North American Harvard/Texan SNJ, Consolidated Vultee B-24 Liberator, Spirfire MK IIB, A6M5 Zero-sen, f-100 Supersabre, f-104 Starfighter. It looks like a great book, plans are based on 1 square = 1" so there is some hand or electronic enlarging that needs to be done. But it is well worth it. The book is now out of print but can be found on line at very reasonable prices, well worth looking into. Send me a message if you have any questions. Looks like I'll be busy building an airforce.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

This looks pretty cool! Hope you make some and share what you have learned.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Geex you're easy to keep out of trouble with wild women)


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Keeping out of trouble is easy for me, the wife has me so busy fixing this, moving that, getting the house ready for winter. This weeks project is to move 6 tons of pellets into the basement for our pellet stoves. One thing nice about a shop in the basement is that it is right accross from the pellet stove, my work shop is always 75 degrees. Does anyone know since the book is out of print is it now public domain? I have access to a photo copier that can create PDF files. Let me know.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

neat


----------



## jeffreythree (Sep 15, 2009)

Out of print just means a publisher is not printing it, not that it is public domain. I am on another forum where a guy ran afoul of some legal types when he freely distributed a PDF of an out of print chainsaw lumber milling book. It was a mess.

I also have a military instuctional book on the construction of wood airplanes with pretty good instructons on large scale bent laminations and such.


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

I made model aircaft with balsa wood that fly.
They still make Aircraft made of wood!!
Experimental and commercial!!


----------

